# Oil pump replacement



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

After talking to my local dealer about when i should change my oil pump they said not to unless it fail but is that a good idea? I feel like i'm treading on egg shells after 5 years of many miles.

I'm thinking about doing it along with a new oil strainer..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> After talking to my local dealer about when i should change my oil pump they said not to unless it fail but is that a good idea? I feel like i'm treading on egg shells after 5 years of many miles.
> 
> I'm thinking about doing it along with a new oil strainer..


I know the feeling. Typical of a dealer to suggest you replace it after it fails, by which time he'll be invoicing you for a whole new engine... :?

From conversations I've had with APS it seems the best maintenance for oil pumps is regular quality oil changes and a keen eye on oil temperature...

Until I'd had that chat I was all set to fit an oil pressure gauge but now it'll be an oil temperature gauge, although how I'm supposed to cool the oil if it runs too hot is beyond me...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Um i agree..

Well you can fit an oil cooler where a SMIC used to sit..(with a thermostat)

But i'm wondering while the engine will be in bits in a while, might be worth replacing but you know what will happen i'll replace it and the new unit will be faulty.

:?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

JAAYDE said:


> Um i agree..
> 
> Well you can fit an oil cooler where a SMIC used to sit..(with a thermostat)
> 
> ...


 I would change it for a new one Jay while the engine is in bits


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

dont wait,,,,mine went about 3 weeks ago,,,,,,its not nice !!!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Kegman said:


> dont wait,,,,mine went about 3 weeks ago,,,,,,its not nice !!!


Did you have symptoms or was it a sudden thing ?

Mark - think i will mate, have you had your done?


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

oil light came on, before i could get to garage it started knocking like hell, lucky i was yards away from the garage when the noise started, but really sudden


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Scary stuff...

Whats was milege when it happened out of interest ?


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

80k, scared me sh*tless i can tell you :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> 80k, scared me sh*tless i can tell you :lol:


Jesus that's feck all mileage! Was that with a full service history? Was it AFSH? What caused it and did Audi cough up?

That is just ridiculous. My Mk1 Golf GTI was on 189000 with no failings at all when I retired it. I thought we're supposed to have moved on techically since the 80s! :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Kegman (Aug 4, 2007)

full history, it was out of warranty with audi,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Kegman said:


> full history, it was out of warranty with audi,,,,,,,,,,


Thanks for the info pal what did the pump cost?

Just looking at ordering.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kegman said:


> full history, it was out of warranty with audi,,,,,,,,,,


Sod the warranty, no goodwill???!!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oilpumps usually last the lifetime of the engine generally speaking but it was always considered good practice to replace it if you were reconditioning an engine.

There have been some issues with the the 1.8T (and probably others) on long service intervals where garages have used semi synthetic instead of fully synthetic and the organic part has broken down and formed sludge and blocked the oil strainer. I also wonder if this is made worse by not draining the sump from the sump plug but instead sucking it out throught he dipstick hole - debris is more likely to be left behind.

Blockages can also occur if the sump has been off for some reason and too much sealant has been used for the gasket and oozed out of the join internally, broken off and floated about.


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi Jaayde , Its not too hard to take off the sump and do a replacement as i did in the summer , just dont use too much sealent :wink: the pump was i think Â£103 if i rember correctly , a small price to pay for piece of mind .
Just for the record mine was ok and the strainer was clean also you will need a new gasket for the turbo feed pipe :wink:


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

I've now ordered the parts and got carried away ... 

Oil pump, cam chain, cam chain tensioner...

gt russell - i won't be doing the work but thanks for the heads up on parts 

Thanks guys


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

yes cam chain tensioner is next on my list , now this is a bit of a bugger to change so might hang on for a while :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

gt russell said:


> yes cam chain tensioner is next on my list , now this is a bit of a bigger to change so might hang on for a while :wink:


I think you can change it without taking the cam belt off - not acording to the workshop manual however :wink: .


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

hi John , yes it is possible i was told from Craige (XTR ) as he changed his , he took out the rear cam only im just waiting till he gets me the tool when he finds it hehe


----------

